# Epic storm, dec 27th



## MtlMan (Sep 8, 2005)

This is in montreal, quebec(canada)...18" and lots of wind:




























My friend's co-worker:


----------



## MtlMan (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## MtlMan (Sep 8, 2005)

Sorry for the multiple posts, the forum won't let me put everything in the same thread.

I was shoveling walkways and stairs for 13-14h, my body is now letting me know that it wasn't such a good idea. lol

I did get to use the F250 for about 1.5h, some of the work had to be done in 4low. At least traction was ok considering the situation.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thats awesome!!


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

Those are cool pictures, glad it was you and not me.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I heard montreal broke record from 1970's was 43cm now 45cm is the record. Looks like a nightmare for guys with a seasonal or 1 set price for per push. These are the storms that show who is a capable & realiable snow contractor. It will take a few days to recover your muscles from a storm like that.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Reminds me of Dec10-11 2010 we got 22"


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Thats kinda like that show Name that Tune only, I can shovel out that Car in ?? Great Photos, Looks like it was a powdery snow and not wet and heavy. Send some of that down to the US would be nice


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

it came from the US, well started there


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

The wind is the worst part, makes for some massive drifts.

Our once every 10 year storm in '11 dropped 12 inches of snow. We had drifts that were almost 20' high in places where the wind wasn't blocked.

The only good thing was that I was able to make extra money using my mini skid to help people dig out their cars.



..........


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

B-2 Lawncare;1550748 said:


> Those are cool pictures, glad it was you and not me.


I so agree.


----------

